# Erreichbarkeit eines eigenen Apache Servers.



## xony (26. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mir heute auf SUSE Linux 9.1 PRO XAMPP(Lampp) installiert.
Jetzt meine Frage....ist es irgendwie möglich das ich diesen Server, auch vom Web sprich von anderen Computern aus mit einer Adresse(IP) abrufen kann.

Wäre dankbar für jeden Tipp, vielen Dank.
Gruss


----------



## Thomas Kuse (26. Oktober 2004)

Im Router Port 80 auf deine IP weiterleiten und dann dürfte das eigentlich sofort klappen.
Dann einfach mit deiner öffentlichen IP darauf zugreifen.


----------



## Sinac (26. Oktober 2004)

Thomas Kuse hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Im Router Port 80 auf deine IP weiterleiten und dann dürfte das eigentlich sofort klappen.
> Dann einfach mit deiner öffentlichen IP darauf zugreifen.


Hab ich was überlesen oder wo steht das er einen Router nutzt?


----------

